# HOS SLIPPER Symposium, firstever?



## SlipperKing (Nov 15, 2011)

Or maybe not! Just whenever our very good friend, Doug (Potterychief) decides he wants to cook and have a MEETING OF THE MINDS! He did us right with a meal fit for a king and some very "hopy" beers!

Far left, Don Ghiz, AOS Judge and friend, in the middle of course is the Head Chief Doug! and the far right Jay Balchan, president elect for the HOS in 2012!





Doug's family doggie "Lucky". The other fellow on Doug's right is Greg Scott, AOS judge and friend as well!




OF course after the lunch fest and a few beers later!
Don




Jay




Greg




And Doug





Back to the greenhouse and a question.




Lets see if anyone can come up with the correct name for this plant???

Here is your clue: One of the orginal parents of the orginal Freckles


----------



## tim (Nov 15, 2011)

it's burleigh mohur 'No.2'; the original parent of freckles was burleigh mohur 'burnished gold'


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 15, 2011)

Doug said you would know Tim. I didn't look at the tag I went with Doug's comments. If he sees this post he will be able to verify the clonal name.

Thanks


----------



## tim (Nov 15, 2011)

i should mention if you had an HOS forum I'd be there. sounds fun. invite norito he never says no.


----------



## Potterychef (Nov 15, 2011)

Hey Rick, great photos...lots of fun had by all. And for those who don't know, Rick was trying to type the word "chef", not "chief". Who knew five guys could eat so many ribs! Doug


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks like fun, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Nov 15, 2011)

Did someone say ribs. I'll be right there!!!!!


----------



## biothanasis (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks like you had a great time!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2011)

I see a lot of green, both inside and out -- the drought is broken!


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 15, 2011)

Sorry about that Doug! It must of been the hangover at 4:14 this morning, LOL. Super meal, beer and Friends!


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks like ya had fun..  Great greenhouse BTW..


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 16, 2011)

Cool people (and dog), and great looking plants in the gh!!!! Jean


----------



## paphreek (Nov 16, 2011)

Looks like a lot of fun!


----------

